# Germany at Easter - Where??



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Having said we would do Germany a number of times we have always played it safe and gone to France/Belgium. 

So while he is still sleeping I have made the decision we are going  

But no idea what area, we like water and cycling (on flat ground). 

Daughter likes sand but not alot of coast I know. 

Prefer Spelplatz and municipals if poss. 

I have the camperstop book, Bord Atlas and ACSI and camping cheques, along with CC Europe book. 

So where do we go, leave on 1st back on 18th. 

Thanks for your help
in anticipation!!
Mandy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

My top tip is look at the clusters in the Board Atlas they always seem to be in the areas that are worth visiting. It still has plenty of snow on the higher ground at the moment. Worth hitting Luxembourg on the way past for the cheap fuel and the Mosel should be reasonably quiet before the main season sets in, it's always one of my stopovers. 

Traveller


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Mosel Valley sounds ideal for you. There are many Stellplatz right beside the river and miles of cycle tracks on the flat. The area is very beautiful and the local wines are very good. There are many restaurants and prices are reasonable, Alan.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Will look into it today and be back on tomorrow morning (only allow myself on fix a day) and let you know what I have found. 

Many thanks,
Mandy

He's awake now and been told


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mandy,

the Mosel is very nice, but can be a bit overcrowded with MHs. I have two more recommendations for you, both which are a little less well-known to the MH community, but rather pleasant:

These are the Lower Rhine area, and the Münsterland. On both web sites you can find a list of camp sites and of Stellplatz sites. It is quite easy on the Lower Rhine site, just click on "Caravan". The Münsterland site has not (yet) translated their Stellplatz list, so click here, and then on "Objekte anzeigen".

Both areas provide loads of stellplatz and camp sites. They are flat and provide a wide network of cycle trails on quiet country lanes and dedicated cycle paths. You will find ancient castles, pretty villages and small towns, and the Münsterland in addition has the lively city of Münster to offer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Take a trip down the Romantic Road, starts from Wuzberg down to Austria very scenic.
Google it, there are many stellplatz all the way though, we are going after a visit to Auc****z... May to July :wink: 

Keith


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are going too on 1st April till 11th April have no idea where to go but thought Hamlyn or however you spell Hameln. Got that from sites on here.

Got the maps, got the channel crossing, got the van, got the kids (both of em 8O ! eek). Dogs in kennels. Got the dosh woooah am ready armed and dangerous.

So swatting up routes now apparently its toll free to get there good start!

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone on this thread who has not been to the show yet . . . there is a German touristy stand in between the caravans and motorhomes which is giving away the 2010 edition of "Campsites in Germany", even though it is priced at €9.80.  

It's looks like a good guide and is in English.

One I noticed which has to be a "must visit" is Camping Krapwinkel. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Hameln is nice, but the site there is small and can be quite crowded.

Luneburg health area is lovely, Luneburg is a pretty German town with wooden houses and a river. The area is flat for cycling. Celle is also very pretty. Apologies, I've forgotten the name of the place we camped in, but it is in the ADAC book/website.

Have fun, almost everywhere in Germany is beautiful.

CandA


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Think we have decided to do up the Rhine and down the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz , realise it can be busy but as most of our holls have been in school holidays we are use to the sardine mentality and find it very amusing at times. We always move early and have breakfast else where so crowds not too much of a problem.

Seeing the reference to German book (which I got last year) reminded me of this site. I have just ordered 5 booklets FOC and they post them out to you, you can send donation later to help with postage.

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/index_EGB_10822.htm

Thanks again for all the ideas, have found a couple with pools open in the ASCI book so little one will be happy, most of them open on the 1st or the 5th so should do ok with that for a change.

Mandy


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*german trip*

to greenasthegrass we stayed at a little site at oberwissel last sept very basic but the owners were very nice close to the village and i think it was about 12euros a day.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We stayed at a site just outside Dresdon where they had trips to Prague on a Tuersday. One thing stands out in the villages was the celebration of Easter where gardens were adorned with colourful easter eggs displays .


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you have 200 plus mile kidneys,there is an ACSI site down in Berchtesgadener Land,near Hitlers Eagles nest? called Winkl-Landthal,we have stayed there and it has cycling,walking tremendous drives,also do trips in a mini bus to the ice caves and local town. Its a hike for just over a fortnight,but well worth it.
As in a previous post we to stayed in Luxumburgh and loved that also. 
The post going to Hamlyn?,especially with children,at certain times of the day at one of the churches,all the bells ring,and the Pied Piper ? comes out under the clock followed by the mice and children,its magical. If you hit there between times,there is a Mc D's just down a bit from the church where you can have a bite and freshen up while you wait. Hope this helps.
Ted
PS< Bad spellers of the world UNTIE! against the spell checkers!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

My Autoroute sems to spell this as Berchtesgaden, 47.64733 13.0398 if that is any help.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Silly me,i have copied it off the camp sticker as follows.'Campingplatz Winkl-Landthal' 4 Sterne-Platz im Berchtesgadener Land.
There is also this if its any help. 83483 Bischofswiesen.
infos.www.camping-winkl.de ACSI.
So it probable is Berchtesgaden thank you for spotting that,it really is a nice site,trails for walking /cycling,a mini market less than a mile away and good shower block facilities.
If any one does get down that way,there is dedicated m/home parking at Hitlers 'Eagles Nest' 'Kelstenhouse'? and scenic drives created by the german army for hitler himself. Bad spellers of the world UNTIE! The old ones are the best,enjoy.
Ted


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Off Friday, intend to get to Bernkastel on the Mosel Friday afternoon. I see there is a campsite there called "Camping Kueser Werth". Has anyone stayed there? Nice place? Far to walk into town?

Back to UK on Tuesday so only a short break but still nice.....

Kevin


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

arrow2 said:


> Off Friday, intend to get to Bernkastel on the Mosel Friday afternoon. I see there is a campsite there called "Camping Kueser Werth". Has anyone stayed there? Nice place? Far to walk into town?
> 
> Back to UK on Tuesday so only a short break but still nice.....
> 
> Kevin


The campsite to my mind was nothing special and cost 18 euros back 3 years ago, it is a good walk into town from there.
Much better in my opinion was the stellaplatz just about a mile outside the town on the right hand side of the Mosel heading towards Koblenz.

RD


----------

